# Need help with trail cam purchase



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

Any recommendations on a good trail cam without a flash that has a reasonable price tag? ~$300+-.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I just traded in my Remington that only lasted for 2 weeks for an IR4 $89.00 from academy. played with it in the Garage last night. The pictures are better than I thought they would be with only 4.0 m/pix. I will let you know how it looks in the feild in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Cuddeback*

I love my cuddeback with flash...the IR version is available, but it seems people have more problems with it. I have plenty of pics with the flash version...$200 at retail outlets such as BPS, etc...I just had another one delivered to my door off EBAY for $165 TMD. I love them.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have 3 StealthCam i540IR or they are called the "Rogue" ([email protected]). Very easy to set and can be ran off of a 12V rechargeable battery ([email protected]) with the accessory cord and can use up to a 2GB card. I have all 3 of them out and have NO COMPLAINTS, they seem to take good pics at night and during the day and the infrared flash works good, actually flashes farther than what I thought it would. I have all 3 running off of a 12V rechargeable battery that I mounted in a waterproof ammo box and strapped them to the tree below the camera with the 12V accessory cord in an aluminum coil going from the ammo box to the bottom of the camera. In about 2-3 weeks i usually get between 300-500 pics and still have 1/2 battery life left. I bought extra 12V batteries and extra 2GB memory cards and I just switch them when I check the camera and recharge the used battery and clean off the 2GB memory card to be reused the next time. SO FAR, SO GOOD. And, I was told that Academy will pretty much take them back with no questions ask if you have a problem so I've kept the box incase i do have a problem. HOPE THIS GIVES YOU AN IDEA.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Don't be gimmicked into thinking the flash scares them because it doesn't. I have a cuddeback expert that I paid over 400.00 for 5 or 6 years ago and it is still going strong. Sure am glad to see the prices go down on them.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

i have two cuddeback ir's, one works great, other not so much.
my buddy got some 100.00 version and after one week, had 700 plus pictures of deer and everything that moved, but good pictures, go figure.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not a fan of cuddebacks at all. The leaf rivers haven't done much for me either. If I was going to purchase a new one now, hands down it would be the HCO Scoutguard.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 4 of the Moultrie I40. Less than 2 months old. Have had them in South Texas since bought and the LCD displays on all 4 have already wuit working. Makes it just a little difficult to program the camera without the display. I have heard alot of good things about the new Bushnell Trophy Cam. That's the direction I am heading. Good Luck.


----------



## friguy (Oct 17, 2009)

I am very please with my Stealth Cam Sniper Pro Flash


----------



## Catchin (Oct 14, 2009)

I've seen some real good pictures from the Cudde's both day and night. Been leaning towards the Cudde, but will check out the others listed. Thanks for all the good advice.

Here's a good picture I received today.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I just called it quits on the 35mm type I had. I built a couple of digitals but hen it came time to put them out I decided that I needed the cameras for other things. Still need to finish them up.

I did however buy two of the Stealthcams and am waiting on them to arrive from Sportsman's Guide. Even with shipping I managed with the member discount to get them below what I could have around town here. In fact I bought one from BPS on sale for $149, then took it back the next day after finding SG had them for $107. (they also had others for less as well) The plan is to set them out similar to the above mentioned method of the added battery. I specifically went with the IR version simply due to the not so noticeable flash at night. I'm not as worried about the deer being spooked as someone seeing the flash and wandering over to check out the area, and wandering off with my cam, feeder, stand and other sorted items.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Walmart has non Ir for 79 and IR for 149 in the hunting department. 3 and 5mp repectivly.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*game cam*

i have had a moultry i40 game for 3 years and love it...the first one led display crapped out but for the last 2 years no probs.


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

My buddy and I bought a total of 5 Stealthcams a couple of years ago when BPS was running a big time special. Each one of them is a complete waste of money.

Have the Moultrie D40 which is the flash style. OK but the battery life leaves a little to be desired.

So we have decided to stick with the Moultrie I40. No problems to date and not a bad value to $200.


----------



## TMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I have 4 cuddeback capture's and they seem to work pretty good. If you listen to one piece of advice its this" Do not buy a moultrie" I had 4 of them and the display went blank on all of them, its not a fluke, they are a piece of junk. I repeat, do not buy Moultrie!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Moultrie I-40 here, great pics-great battery life- but is NOT user friendly and nothing quick about changing the PITA cards out-won't purchase anymore!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TMan said:


> I have 4 cuddeback capture's and they seem to work pretty good. If you listen to one piece of advice its this" Do not buy a moultrie" I had 4 of them and the display went blank on all of them, its not a fluke, they are a piece of junk. I repeat, do not buy Moultrie!!!!


Dad had the moultrie also. Display went out on it.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Which one would you recommend for around the house. Seems as though I have me a little sticky finger varmint that thinks my stuff is his. I would prefer that it did not flash but if I can turn it off that would work. What would the recommendation be?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

we used to use the leaf rivers..they lasted about 5 yrs. now we have upgraded to buckeye cams with the solar pannel battery charger. they are expensive as all get out but they have been in the field for over 2 yrs now and have had no issues what so ever. they are very easy to operate and take great day and night pictures. only problem is the price.....but you get what you pay for. father in law has cuddie backs and wont buy anything else...he loves them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

woodlandsboy said:


> Which one would you recommend for around the house. Seems as though I have me a little sticky finger varmint that thinks my stuff is his. I would prefer that it did not flash but if I can turn it off that would work. What would the recommendation be?


Same as I recommended above, HCO Scoutguard



texastkikker said:


> we used to use the leaf rivers..they lasted about 5 yrs. now we have upgraded to buckeye cams with the solar pannel battery charger. they are expensive as all get out but they have been in the field for over 2 yrs now and have had no issues what so ever. they are very easy to operate and take great day and night pictures. only problem is the price.....but you get what you pay for. father in law has cuddie backs and wont buy anything else...he loves them.


I have 3 of the Leaf River IR cameras and absolutely hate them.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

check out the webite chasingame.com Very thorough, 'scientific' testing of trailcameras. From my observations, each manufacturer has at least one camera that works well, and several that are ****. I have had some luck with a couple of Stealthcams, but alot that break in less than a year. I now have a D40 after reading about them on here and other sites ($69 on sale at BPS earlier this year, Flash). It wakes up a little slow, but isn't bad. I have one now that has taken over 1,000 pics on the same set of batteries. For as much as they cost, and with built up expectations, I sure would like to find one that does work consistently. HCO Scoutgard is the only one I have not heard any complaints about, other than out of stock.


----------

